# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kryezinjtë..

## Brari

Eshte nje katund ne mos gaboj ne treven e Pukes.. qe quhet Kryezi..
Nga kjo treve thuhet se kan dale shum fise te veriut ne shqiperi por dhe te kosoves..

Ku ka tjeter fise me llagapin Kryeziu..
Po katunde me kte emer?
Po ne Kosove sa te perhapur jane fisi i Kryezive dhe a kan lidhje me njeri tjetrin?
A jane musliman  apo dhe katolik?

bujrum kush di dicka..

ja psh nje Kryezi i njohur..

--

Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë
• Ten things you didn't know about Wikipedia •Shko te: navigacion, kërko
Ekrem Kryeziu lindi më 1943 në Pejë, Kosovë. Është regjisor për film dhe televizion, autor filmi dhe producent filmi nga Kosova.

Diplomoi në Akademin e filmit në Beograd, dega e dramaturgjisë, në klasën e prof. Josip Kulungjic. Si student ishte i angazhuar në TVB në punët e spikerit e më vonë edhe të regjisorit në redaksinë në gjuhen shqipe të TV Beogradit. Nga ajo kohë fillon edhe puna e tij si regjisor në TV dhe kinematografi. Momentalisht ligjëron në Prishtinë lëndën e dramaturgjisë. Radhitet si regjosori produktiv në prodhimin e filmit, televizionit dhe teatrit në Kosovë.

Ekrem KRYEZIU, Ne TVB nga fillimi 1966 qe si profesionist i vërtet pas shkollimit ne Akademinë e filmit luajti një rol me rendësi ne aftësimin dhe përkujdesjen artistike te punës me kamere te xhiruesve te redaksisë Shqipe ne TVB gjate viteve 1967-1973. Ne vitin 1967 mori pjese ne realizimin e filmit te pare ne gjuhen shqipe UKA I BJESHKEVE TE NEMURA (1967) si asistent i regjisorit Miki Stamenkovic. Kryeziu dinte ta përdorte kamerën e filmit dhe ne shume raste ka xhiruar dhe ka kryer punët e montazherit ne montimin e kronikave për lajme dhe emisione te ndryshme. 
Autor dhe regjisor i shquar i teatrit, filmit dhe televizionit. Studion fillimisht për drejtësi, në Zagreb dhe më pas dramaturgji, në Beograd, ku diplomohet, më 1970. Pas studimeve nis një karrierë të gjatë e të pasur, si prozator, autor dramash, skenarist, regjisor e produktor, një karrierë që i jep edhe shumë çmime. Përveç se shkrimtar e artist i angazhuar, është edhe publicist e analist politik, i botuar brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës. Që kur ishte student, filloi të punojë në TV e Beogradit, si skenarist, redaktor dhe regjisor. Pas demonstratave të vitit 1981, burgoset dhe dënohet me tetë vjet heqje lirie, për veprimtari “irredentiste dhe kundër-revolucionare me qëllim të rrëzimin e sistemit në Jugosllavi”. Lirohet më 1985. Themelon kompaninë e prodhimit të filmit dhe muzikës “Labia” dhe i rikthehet punës si produktor, skenarist e regjisor. Më 1996 themelon degën e Dramaturgjisë në Fakultetin e Arteve të Universitetit të Prishtinës, të cilën e drejton për tre vjet. Me fillimin e luftës së Kosovës, në prill 1999 dëbohet nga regjimi serb për në Maqedoni, prej nga ku emigron për në SHBA. Pas tre vjetësh përvoje pune në media dhe industrinë e reklamës, rikthehet në Prishtinë, ku jeton edhe sot. Vazhdon të punojë në Fakultetin e Arteve të UP si profesor i dramaturgjisë. Merret dhe me publicistikë dhe analiza politike. Lista e titujve të veprave të Kryeziut, si autor dhe regjisor është shumë e gjatë. Ajo përmban njëmbëdhjetë filma dokumentarë, prej të cilëve “Një lindje” ka fituar çmimin ORWO, më 1973; dy seriale televizive (“Po e zëm, po e zëm” 1971, skenarist e regjisor dhe “Pranvera në Prishtinë” 2001, skenarist); tri teledrama (“Të ngujuarit” 1972, “Epoka para gjyqit” 1978, “Xhani Ballkaneze” 1980); tetë filma TV (“Buka” 1974, “Por” 1974 – regjia më e mirë në Festivalin e Filmit TV, Portorozh, “E kafshoja terrin” 1977 – filmi më i mirë dhe regjia më e mirë po atë festival, më 1978 dhe çmimi i tretë në festivalin ndërkombëtar “Prix d’ Italie”, në Milano, “Kur pranvera vonohet” 1978 – version kinematografik dhe televiziv me katër pjesë, “Gjurmë të Bardha” 1979 – version kinematografik dhe televiziv me katër pjesë, “Një jetë e tërë” 1980, “Gjurmë të Bardha” 1980 – “Arena e Bronztë” për regjinë në Festivalin e Filmit të Jugosllavisë, në Pula, “Viktimat e Tivarit” 1993 dhe “Rruga Pa kthim” 1994; dy videokomedi “Pa pardon” dhe “Sherif Patrioti” 1995; dy filma artistikë “Buka e hidhur” dhe “Dashuria e Bjeshkëve të Nëmuna” 1997; Ndërsa në fushën e teatrit, ai ka nënshkruar tekstet dhe regjinë e disa dramave të suksesshme, si “Të ngujuarit”, 1971 Prishtinë, “Epoka para gjyqit” 1978-2003, Teatri Popullor,Gjakovë, Teatri Popullor, Tiranë, “Korridoret e Tmerrit” 2002, Teatri Kombëtar, Prishtinë, “Lulekuqet” 2004, Teatri Kombëtar Gjakovë, “Teuta ose qerrja e fitores” 2004. Në dramat e tij, Kryeziu merret kryesisht me temën dhunës politike dhe rebelimin ndaj saj, ndërgjegjësimin e individit dhe komunitetit për çastin historik.




--

----------


## Besoja

Pershendetje brari!
Me mbiemrin Kryeziu ka edhe ketu ne nje fshat qe quhet Qukes.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ekrem Kryeziu është pasardhës i drejtëpërdrejtë i familjes Kryeziu të Gjakovës.Besoj se i din lidhjet farefisnore të kësaj familje me familjen e Mbretit Zogu i Parë.
Kjo familje,pas LDB-de -fakto është zhdukur nga skena politike e Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë,për shkak të lidhjeve me anglezët.Është një nga familjet më të persekutuara kosovare nga dy regjimet komuniste të tiranës dhe Beogradit.

----------


## Brari

po cfar kuptimi ka kryezi-u..
ka pas dikush kryet e zez a cfare..
pse aq i perdorur si toponim  katundesh e  si mbiemer.. kryeziu..?

bes..fol per kryezinjte e zones se quksit.. nga do e ken prejardhjen?

gurkuq.. fol per kryezinjt e gjakoves.. aq sa di..

----------


## flory80

Përgëzime Brari për këtë temë të goditur!

Unë desha të shtoja se mbiemri KRYEZIU është shumë i përhapur ndër Arvanitët e Greqisë, kuptohet që ata e kanë bërë Kriezis por e rrënja e mbiemrit të tyre është pikërisht kjo fjalë Kryeziu. Unë nuk kam informacion në qoftë se ata kanë lidhje me Kryeziun e Pukës apo jo

----------


## Brari

ka nje treve ne veri te shqiperise qe mendohet se ka dhene fise te shquara shum prej te cilve jan sot ne kosove.. 
i ksaj treve..eshte dhe zona e puk iballes..ku eshte dhe katundi apo mahalla kryezi.. 



nuk jam ekspert i ksaj fushe por duhet te gjejme informacione..

thx flori per kte informate.. per arvanitasit..

----------


## murik

Nje nga Kryezinjte me te famshem mbetet ish lojtari i Tiranes, Naim Kryeziu, i cili me vone transferohet ne serie a ku per shume vite luan me Romen.Eshte nje nga lojtaret me te mire dhe me te famshem te historise se futbollit shqiptar.Naimi ka luajtur futboll per nje periulle te gjate prej dy dekadash,qe nuk eshte e zakonshme per vitet qe ai luante.

----------


## Brari

naim kryeziu eshte o pejan o gjakovar..  se bashku me riza lushten gjithashtu nga kosova kan qene nxenes ne shkollen teknike te fullcit ne tiran ne vitet 1930 e ca.. dhe aty jan aktivizuar me futbollin  me ekipet e shkolles e passtaj me klubet e tiranes se asaj kohe e me vone kan luajtur dhe ne ekipet italiane te asaj kohe..

ja nje kryezi tjeter i famshem..

Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë

 Ten things you didn't know about Wikipedia Shko te: navigacion, kërko

Antonios KryeziuAntonios Kryeziu apo Antonios Kriezis (Greqisht: Αντώνιος Κριεζής) (1796 - 1865) ushtar arvanitas pjesëmarrës në Luftën e Greqisë për pavarësi më 1821 dhe më vonë u zgjodhë kryeministër i Greqisë.

Kryeziu vije nga një familje që banonte në ishujt Hydra dhe lindi në Troizinë më 1796. Gjatë korrikut të 1821-ës shërbente në marinen e Greqisë dhe më këtë rastë ai ishte aktiv në betejen e ishujve Samos dhe betejen detare të Spetses-it.

Me ardhjen në fuqi të Otos në Greqi më 1836, Kryeziu u emërua minister i marinës, nga 10 gushti i vitit 1841 shërbeu si kryeministër i kryengritësve kundër Otos deri në revulucionin e 3 shtatorit të 1843-ës që ndodhi në Greqi.

Kryeziu shërbeu si kryeministër i Greqisë nga 24 dhjetori 1849-ës deri më 28 maj 1854 dhe u ndërrua nga Konstantinos Kanaris-i.

Vdiq në Athinë më 1865.

--



kush na gjen material per kryezinjte.. dera e madhe e beglereve te gjakoves.. me nje histori te pasur.. ne te kaluaren..

??

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Ti be brari a e ki kryt e *zi*? -Po cfar teme palidhje esht kjo?! - Marre !  
Mandej googlirat dhe na e nxerr nje emer kot....

*p.s*
Çdo mbimer shqip ka nje far lloj etimologjie - 'historike'....
Mos shkruaj veq hajt t'ia fus e nashta del dicka.

----------


## Brari

hajt be abzollut..shko e ruj delet.. ndokund.. 

cka po duhet ty lidhja..

----------


## fegi

Shtjefën Gjeçovi
Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë
 Find out more about navigating Wikipedia and finding information Shko te: navigacion, kërko


Atë Shtjefën Gjeçovi 
Emri Mëhill Konstandin 
Mbiemri Gjeçi-Kryeziu 
Lindur më 1873 
Lindur në Janjevë, Kosovë 
Vdiq më 1929 
Vdiq në Prizren, Kosovë 
Kombësia Shqiptar 
Profesioni teologë 
Mirënjohje 
#Mirënjohjet 


Shtjefën Gjeçovi (Mëhill Kostandin Gjeçi-Kryeziu 1873 - 1929) veprimtar i shquar i lëvizjes atdhetare, etnograf (kombpërshkrues), arkeolog dhe shkrimtar. Lindi në Janjevë të Kosovës, në një familje me prejardhje nga Kryeziu i Pukës. Vazhdoi mësimet në kolegjin fetar të Troshanit (Lezhë) e më pas në Bosnjë. Zhguni i fratit dhe detyrimet ndaj kishës nuk ia ndërruan dot natyrën e një malësori luftarak, me dashuri të flaktë për atdheun, për popullin dhe për kulturën e tij të lashtë. Në Kurbin më 1906 u ngrit me forcë në mbrojtje të luftëtarëve të lirisë, kur shërbente në Gomsiqe të Mirditës, më 1909-1912 mori pjesë gjallërisht në organizimin e kryengritjes antiosmane në ato anë dhe vetë u radhit në çetat e luftëtarëve të lirisë; u ngrit më 1914 me guxim kundër grabitjeve, përdhunimeve e padrejtësive që bënte në popull ushtria pushtuese austro-hungareze; më 1920 mori pjesë në luftën për çlirimin e Vlorës nga pushtuesit italianë. Në Zara të Dalmacisë, në Pejë, në Gjakovë luftoi kundër synimeve shkombëtarizuese të serbomëdhenjve ndaj popullsisë e kulturës shqiptare. Për këtë arsye e vranë serbomëdhenjtë në Zym të Gjakovës. Shkrimet letrare e shkencore të Shtjefën Gjeçovit i përshkojnë ndjenjat e atdhetarisë, idetë e përparimit të vendit nëpërmjet dijes e kulturës. Më 1910 botoi veprën morale-didaktike "Agimi i Gjytetnisë". Është ndër autorët e parë të dramës shqipe me Dashtunia e Atdheut (1901). Në shkrimet e mbetura të pabotuara, ndihen shqetësimet e autorit për problemet kombëtare e shoqërore.(Shqiptari ngadhnjyes 1904, Princi i Dibrave apo Mojs Golemi 1904, Mënera e Prezës 1902, Përkrenarja e Skënderbeut, etj).

Ndihmesën më të rëndësishme Shtjefën Gjeçovi e dha në fushën e etnografisë. Me një punë shumëvjeçare përgatiti për botim veprën madhore "Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit" (Shkodër, 1933), që e bëri të njohur në botën shkencore. Ka lënë gjithashtu shkrime të shumta, të botuara e të pabotuara, për doke e zakone të lindjes, të martesës e të vdekjes, për gjëmën, për mikpritjen e besën shqiptare, për përshëndetje e fjalë të urta, por më së shumti u mor me të drejtën zakonore të popullit tonë. Në punimet e tij bëri përpjekje t'i lidhte mitet e besimet e lashta vendase të popullit tonë me ato trako-ilire e pellazge.

Tabela e përmbajtjeve [fshih]
1 Jeta 
1.1 Hila
1.2 Shtjefën Konstatin Gjeçovi
1.3 At Gjeçovi
1.4 Ati i Arkës
1.5 Ati dhe vllanznia
2 Tituj të veprave
3 Mirënjohjet
4 Shih edhe
5 Lidhje të jashtme
6 Burimi i të dhënave

[redakto] Jeta
Gjeçovi i takon gjeneratës së veprimtarëve të çerekut të fundit të shekullit XIX. Gjeneratë në të cilën si fëmijë ka ndikuar lëvizja kombëtare shqiptare e cila arrin kulmin e saj me Lidhjen e Prizrenit. Ndikimi i këtyre rrethanave në të cilat u rritë Gjeçovi shkaktoi që më vonë ai të kapërcente caqet e ideologjisë fetare sa që edhe të mburrej me angazhimet e tij kundër ndasive mesjetare.

[redakto] Hila

Shtëpia e lindjes së Hilës në Janjevë[1]Gjeçovi u lind në Janjevën e varfër me kujtesë si qytezë e pasur e shekullit XVI, me shkolla, miniera e shtëpi të zotit. Të parët e Gjeçovit, të larguar nga malësia e Pukës, kishin zënë vend në Janjevë. Siç ishte zakon, edhe të parët e Mëhillit thirreshin sipas emrit të fshatit "Kryeziu" apo fisit të tyre "Gjeçi".

Në atë kohë, në rrugët e Janjevës fliteshin shqipja, serbishtja dhe turqishtja. Në familjen e Gjeçovit flitej shqipja, dhe vendosën që djalin e lindur në mesin e tyre më 12 korrik 1874 ta pagëzojë Mëhill. Mirëpo shpejt filluan ta thërrasin shkurt Hilë. Duket që sjellët aktive të Hilës shkaktuan që prindërit ta dërgojnë atë në shkollën e fshatit për të mësuar shkrim, këndim e njehsim. Në shkollë i bije në sy priftit të Janjevës. Ky u propozojë prindërve të Hilës që ta dërgojnë në një shkollë më të mirë siç ishte kolegji fetar. Më 1844 prindërit vendosën që Hilën 10 vjeçarë ta nisin për Shkodër.

Në Shkodër, Hila u paraqit para kolegjit françeskan. Nga aty e dërguan për mësime në kolegjin e Troshanit që gjendej në afërsi të qytetit të Lezhës. Sipas shënimeve të tij, duket që mërgimi nga fshati në kolegji, ta ketë munduar shpirtërishtë aq shumë sa që kjo thyemje do ta përcjellë tërë jetenë e tij. Si do që të ketë qenë, në Troshanë, Hilës ju deshtë të mësonte dije në gjuhë të huaja.

Kolegjin françeskan të Troshanit Hila e mbaroi në vitin 1888 dhe po këtë vitë, për studime të mëtejshme, shkoi në Bosnje. Në Bosnje më 15 gusht 1892, Hila hyri në urdherin françeskan në kuvendin e Fojnicës, dhe mbas vitit të provës, vazhdoi mësimet liceale e filozofike në kuvendin e Derventës e të Banja Lukës.

Gjatë periudhës së mësimeve në këto shkolla, Hila si hobi kishte të merrej me zhvllimet e lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare. Ai interesohej më tepër për gjuhën dhe letërsinë shqipe të kohës. Si duket për këtë arsye, përderisa ishte në Banja Lukë, herë pas here shkonte në Kreshevë për të dëgjuar leksionet e Tolotcit mbi origjinën e lashtësinë e gjuhës shqipe.[2] Gjatë kësaj kohe Gjeçovi filloj të ndiej vetën në gjendje të provonte të shkruante si poet. Si rezulltat i kësaj prove, punoi një përmbledhje me vëllim prej 350 faqesh. Duket që kjo përmbledhje të jetë e ruajtur edhe më tej në manastirin françekan të Kreshevës. Në monografin e Gjeçovit thuhet të jetë e titulluar diçka si Metropolis Antibarensis Ecclisiarum Epsiscopalium subiecta e guerunt Historia.... Sido që të jetë, ky dorëshkrim duket të jetë paralajmërues për suksesin në karieren e tij edhe si teologë.

Rreth përzgjedhjes së shkollimit, me dëshirë apo si nevojë, në qarqet e studiuesve të historisë shqiptare ka ende mendime se më shumë ka qenë një përzgjedhje : pasojë e nevojës. Sido që të jetë tregu i shkollimt në kohën në fjalë ishte i ngjasjshëm me atë të sotit, por pa konkurencën e gjuhës dhe frymës shqipe. Për krijimin e kësaj konkurence kontriboj vetë Hila me shkollimin dhe vepren e tij. Hila i kishte hyrë mësimeve 12 vjeçare, si një djal me trup të shkathtë, të lidhur e mesatar, me një fytyrë zeshkane, me flokë të zi dhe doli me një emër të ri Shtjefën Konstatin Gjeçovi. Pas mbarimit të studimeve të larta teolojike, më 29 qershor të vitit 1896 vije deri tek emrimi i Shtjefën Konstatin Gjeçovit meshtar françeskan.

[redakto] Shtjefën Konstatin Gjeçovi

Atë Gjergj Fishta: Shtjefën Gjeçovi (grafikë)[3]Mbas një viti shërbim si meshtarë në Troshan (Probandant dhe Rubrik), në korrikun e verës së nxehtë të vitit 1897, Gjeçovi shkonë për të shërbyer në Sllavakuqan të Pejës. Me të mbërritur aty, fshatarët e presin siç ishte zakoni, mirëpo meshtari i ri kishte një befasi për ta. Ai, në vend që t'ju binin kumbanat nga goja e tij kumbuan fjalët Të hapim shkollën shqipe në fshat[4]. Ky kushtrim që lëshojë prifti i ri 23-vjeçar, dhe me të vërtetë u realizua dhe në shkollën e hapur ai jepte mësimë. Sipas shënimeve të studiuesve, lë të kuptohet që ai gjatë gjithë kohës kishte respektuar uniformën fetare dhe veprimtarin e tij e kishte përqëndruar në praktikë për edukimin e fshatarëve. Nga mesi i vitit 1899 Gjeçovi filloj të shërbej në Laç Sabaste të zonës së Kurbinit. Këtu, krahas shërbimeve fetare që i bënte Gjeçovi e që si duket nuk i merrnin kohë shumë, ai filloj të mbledhë visarin popullorë, bënë përshkrime gjeografike të këtyre anëve të harruara. Si duket ndër shkaqet më të rëndësishme të kapërcimit të detyrës së tij fetare, përpos frymës së Lidhjes në të cilën ishte rritur, rolë të madhë ka luajtur varfëria dhe prapambetja e popullsisë (krishtere dhe myslimane) në këto anë malore. Kjo pasqyrohet nga shprehjet që i drejtohej atyre "Kështu e ka thënë zoti", "Shpresoni në jetën e amëshuar të përtej varrit", dhe nga veprimtaria aktive e tij për të ndryshuar atë gjendje.

Ndryshimin nga kjo gjendje Gjeçovi e shihte në lirin dhe vetëdijësimin e popullit për të cilin shërbente. Në këtë planë, si i shkolluar që ishte ai kishte parasyshë që liria nuk mund të vinte vetëm për një krahinë ku shërbente, dhe se për vetëdijësim duhet komunikimi. Për këtë qëllim, në mungesë të mjeteve dhe të shtëpive botuese, shkrimet që i shkroj ndër vite, Gjeçovi i dërgoi për botim në revisten "Albania" gjatë viteve 1900, 1901 dhe 1902. Në këto 11 shkresa të botuara kishte poezi, fjalë të rrala shqipe, gojdhëna mbi Skënderbeun etj. Në anën tjetër nuk ishin të pakta shkresat që ai i dërgonte financuesve të shkollimit të tij. Në këto shkresa ai kryesisht i njoftonte ata me gjendjen e rëndë të popullit në gjitha sferat e jetës, sidomos atë ekonomike. Kjo ja vështirësionte misionin e tij si shërbëtor i Zotit. Kështu, më 14 dhjetor 1900, Gjeçovi i shkruan një shkresprotestë konsullatës austro-hungareze në Durrës rreth tatimeve dhe mbledhjes së tyre nga ana e Muharrem Hajdar Agës së Krujës. E shkroj këtë shkresë me shpresë që bashkëbesimtarët e tij do t'i ndihmoni me nërhyrjet e tyre pranë administratës osmane.

Në anën tjetër Gjeçovi hapë shkollën e mbyllur të Laçit më 1901. Mirëpo mangësia e librave dhe mjeteve tjera mësimore, e shtyen që t'i kërkonte ndihmë konsullatës austro-hungareze në Durrës, dhe më vështirësi arri që të marrë disa abetare të Brukselit.[5] të cilat kishin përkthimin turqisht dhe lehtësonin mësimin e germave latine.

Si duket gjitha këto rrethana që e preknin drejtëpërdrejtë shërbimin e tij si dhe rrethana tjera që janë të njohura nga historia e shtyen Gjeçovin që t'i rrekët punës për argumentimin e lashtësisë së popullit të atyre anëve të harruara. Në të vërtet për argumentimin e bindjes së tij nuk nevojiteshin mjete teknike, pos lapsit dhe letrës. Ai gjendej në mesin e burimit, në mesin e atyre që kishin trashëguar atë lashtësi. Me këtë qëllim nga goja e popullit mblodhi fjalë të rralla, gjë gjëza, gojëdhëna, fjalë të urat, norma kanunore etj. Edhe për kohën e sotit, duket të jetë interesat fletorja e shënimeve që mbante Gjeçovi. Në të, ndër të tjera gjenden së paku 23 emërtime për lloje të ndryshme të flokëve. Dhe po nga shënimet e kësaj fletore mund të shihet metodat e mësimit që ai i zhvillonet. (prill - prit qit (shiu n'prill plot hir)). Nëpërmjetë metodave të tilla edukative, paraqitjes së interesit për problemet e popullsisë, të qenurit shembull gjatë gërmimeve të para arkeologjike që i bënte (1902), Gjeçovi popullit i paraqiste figurën ideale të shërbëtorit të Zotit dhe të shërbëtorit të shpirtit të tyre të cilën e ai dhe ata e quanin Atdhe.

Po gjatë këtyre viteve, falë pasqyrës së vetë që krijonte, Shtjefën Gjeçovi fitojë miqësin e disa personave me ndikim të lëvizjes kombëtare. Ai takoi shumë figura të njohura nga historia e popullit shqiptar, po thuaj nga gjitha trojet (b.f. Durrësi, Berati, etj.). Gjatë vizitave të bëra ai vizitoi edhe malin e Tomorrit, ku i shkroi disa poezitë cilat ju botuan në revisten "Albania". Ndër këto dallohet edhe vjersha "Beja e Shqyptarit" e cila ju botua nën pseudonimin "Lkeni i Hasit" në numrin 9, vitit 1902, në faqen 220 të revistes "Albania". Në anën tjetër, po gjatë kësaj kohe, Gjeçovi mbledh format e alfabet të vjetër shqip, bënë shpjegimin e shqiptimit të tij dhe mbledh 12 shënjat e një kodiku të vjetër shqip.

Në bazë të saktësisë së datave që Gjeçovi i shkruante, kuptohet që ai në janar të vitit 1906, sipas vendimit nr.21362, datë 30 dhjetor të vitit 1905 të Ministrisë së Jashtme të Austro-Hungarisë filloi të punonte si mësues i kurseve të gjuhës shqipe në Zarë të Dalmacisë. Që në ditë e para, mbasi të bie në dijeni shkakun e largimit të mësuesit të mëparshëm nga katedra e gjuhës shqipe në Borgo Erizzo, Gjeçovi proteston. Kjo protestë nga ana e punëdhënsve shihej si një rebelim dhe pas disa fërkimeve me punëdhënsit, pas gjashtë muajsh, si duket i dëshpruar largohet nga Zara. Largimi i tij u përcollë me disa këmbime të lerave në mes të punëdhënsit, urdhërit françeskan dhe vetë qendrës në Vatikan.

Verën e vitit 1906, Gjeçovi e kaloi i papunësuar, ndërsa vjeshten si drejtor i shkollave elemetare françeskane për djem dhe vajza. Këto shkolla ishin hapur dhe financoheshin nga faktori politik i Austro-Hungarisë që gjendej në Shqipëri. Si duket kryekonsullt Austro-Hungarez në Shkodër e nënçmonte Gjeçovin. Si pasojë e kësaj vije deri tek fërkime që pasqyroheshin në rrespektimin e protokollit të komunikimit ndërmjet tyre. Si do që të jetë, ai në shkollën ku jepte mësim përpos fëmijve për të cilët ishte paraparë në mbrëmje mblidhte edhe të rinjë kryesisht shegërt, elhakçi etj. Aty mësohej për lëndë si historia, gjeografia të nivelit përkatës. Afërsia e shërbëtorit të Zotit me popullin e paraqitur me rastin e festimit të përbashkët të 1 Majit ditës së shetisë shkollore në Shkodër shkaktojë që ati të i bien në qafë edhe autoritete otomane. Pas disa letër këmbimeve në mes të administrates osmane, arqipeshkëv Guerinit dhe konsullatës austro-hungareze Gjeçovi transferohet në Gomsiqe, ku më 31 maj të vitit 1907 hapë shkollën shqipe.

[redakto] At Gjeçovi

Kolë Idromeno: Atë Shtjefën Gjeçovi (1929), vaj[6]Mbas mbrimjes së tij në Gomsiq në maj të vitit 1907, përpos mësimdhënies filloi të merret me aktivitete të shumanëshme si në etnografi, arkeoogji, folklorë, histori si dhe të interesohet për shkrimtarët shqiptar. Edhe Gomsiqi, po thuaj si gjitha trojet ku shërbeu At Gjeçovi, ishte një anë e harruar. Kështu më 31 maj të vitit 1907, At Gjeçovi hapi shkollën e fshatit me ndihmen materiale të faktorit politik Austro-Hungarez të instaluar në Shqipëri. Si duket informacionet që Ati i jepte, për të huajt nuk vlenin më shumë se dy banka ulëse për nxënsit. Si do që të jetë ato dy banka At Gjeçovi i përdori si mjetë simbolikë për ta quajtur atë dhomë mësimi "shkolla".

Përderi sa Ati qëndronte në Gosmiqe, ai u informua për revulucioni turk (23 korrikut 1908) në perandorin osmane. Gjashtë muaj më vonë Ati pranonë lajmet kumbuese që dolën nga tubimi në Manastirë, e që thonin se toskët dhe gegët kishin vendosur për një alfabet të shqipes. Si duket këto lajme ai i pranojë si një lajmëtar të luftës që do të pasonte. Për këtë ai i rrekët punës për mbledhjen e shënimeve rreth lëvizjeve të kryengritësve. Si duket shkaqet e kyçjes në çetat e kryengritësve ende nuk janë hulumtuar si duhet edhe nga studiesit e historis po edhe nga teologët. Si do që të jetë, Ati me pjesmarrjen e tij nga data 6 deri më 12 maj në luftimet e ashpra që u zhvilluan në vijën Vjerdhë-Gosmiqe-Naraç nga pikëpamja e shumë teologëve ka kapërcyer vijen e tologjisë aplikative. Mirëpo nga shënime e tij rreth djaloshit nga Gojani[7] mund të vërehet qartë se angazhimi direkt në luftime edhe pse në shiqim të parë duket përtej angazhimit teologjik praktik (jashtë fushës së predikimit) ai ishte brenda rregullave të saj. Ky pohim do të vërtetohet me angazhimet e tijtë mëtejshme.

Pas shpalljes së pavarasisë së shtetit Shqiptar, me shpresë që struktura e re administrative do ta bënte atë që duhej bërë për zhdukjen e prapambeturisë, Ati vendosë të jepë kontributin që pritej të jepet nga një shërbëtor i Zotit me shpresë që do të ndihmohej më shumë nga administrata e re e instaluar. Ai fillon hulumtimin e thellë të dukurisë së gjakëmarrjes dhe fillon të hedhë hapat e parë për zhdukjen e saj në njërën anë dhe mbajtjen e shënimeve për këtë dukuri. Mirëpo kjo veprimtari e tij nuk zgjati shumë. Administratë e re, feudal e rregulla të vjetra, populli nuk e ndiente vetën të lirë. Pas disa përpjekjeve për këtë qëllim bie në kundërshtim me parin vendase dhe parin françeskane në Shkodër dhe gjatë vitit 1914 endej andej-këndej pa punë. Edhe përkundër përpjekjeve të fshatarëve për kthimin e tij, nuk erdh deri tek kthimi.

Pas dëshprimit dhe zemërimit rreth mos shqyrtimit të drejtë të çështjes së largimit të tij nga ana e Provincialit françeskan, At Gjeçovi nga fundi i vitit 1916 mori rrugën e Thethit dhe u vendos atje. Thethi ishte një "rrënojë" nga lufta, nga kolera dhe dimiri i egër i viteve 1916-1917. Shtëpia nga ku duhej të kryente shërbimet Ati, ishte e zënë nga komanda e ushtrisë austro-hungareze, e cila mbahej nga rrëmbimet[8] e atyre pakë ushqimeve që gjendeshin nëpër shtëpia të fshatarëve. Për këto sjellje Ati protestonte më kotë pranë komandes së ushtrisë austro-hungareze në Shkodër.

I vetmuar, në vend të harruar e të rrënuar, në mes të popullit pa ndihmen e ushtrisë që e ruante atë popull, Ati e hapë shkollë shqipe edhe këtu. Gjatë kësaj kohe Ati i përkushtrohet kryekëput aktiviteve teologjike praktike. Në mungesë të kohës, ai përdorte vetëm trurin e tij si mjetë regjistrimi të të dhënave të nxjerra nga populli. Pa mbushur një vit shërbimi në Theth, Ati transferohet për në një zonë tjetër të harruar - Prekal. Aty gjeti gërmadhat e shtëpis nga ku do të shërbente. Pas mëkëmbjes filloj të merret me dukurin e cubave që ishte paraqitur më të madhe. Pasi bëri disa hulumtime dallojë cubat e shtyer nga jeta dhe ata që e kishin për argëtim apo ishin në shërbim të bajraktarëve. Për parandalimin e kësaj dukurie korri disa suksese të pjesërishme edhe përkundër faktit që iu deshtë të ballafaqohej drejt për drejt edhe me cubat nën shërbimin e bajraktarëve. Në anën tjetër më 17 shtator të 1917-ës, në një dhonë të shtëpisë ku banonte hapi shkollën shqipe. Për këtë veprim ai njofton edhe Drejtorin e Përgjithëshme të Arsimit në Shkodër ku edhe tregon ndër tjera se i mbante mësimet dy herë në ditë, paradite kishte 26 djemë ndërsa pasdite 11 vajza. Tentimet e tij për të tërhequr ndihma materiale në fillim iu kushtëzuan me futjen e shkollës në objektin fetar e më vonë u shëndruan në kërcnime për ndalim veprimtarie si mësues për të cilën edhe ashtu nuk shpërblehej.

[redakto] Ati i Arkës

Monumenti i Atë Shtjefën Gjeçovit në Zymë të HasitNë fillim të vitit 1919 mbas protestës të bërë nga Shkodra, për mos shqyrtimin e çështjes së largimit të tij, Ati transferohet nga Prekali për në Troshan afër Lezhës. Ati kthehej në troshan pas 36 viteve, ku kishte ardhur për herë të parë nga Kosova si Hila 10 vjeçar. Gjatë qëndrimit të tij aty merret me ish-hobin e tij, tani si një arkeolog (vjetërsorë) i specializuar për trojet ku shërbente. Duke përdorur hobit e tij, Ati kishte krijuar pasqyrën shembullore të shërbëtorit të popullit ndërsa me përpjekjet për popullarizimin e këtij hobi në një anë shpresonte të ngriste arsyen e nevojës së shkrim-leximit në masat e gjëra të popullit, e në anën tjetër shpresonte të ngriste ndërgjegjen për ruajtjen e lashtësisë. Si do që të jetë ai arriti që të mbledhë më se 500 objeke të ndryshme me vlerë arkeologjike. [9] Diku mbas 50 viteve, grupe të specializuara të arkeologëve gjatë gërmimeve ndër gurë të vendgërmimeve gjenin të shënuara fjalët "Shtjefen Gjeçovi - viti 1923" (viti kaç-kaç). Si do që të jetë kenë Ati vdiq i varfun edhe përundër gjasës që të vinte tek pasurimi siq ishte rasti më 1905 me Paal Traeger-in, vdiq duke marrë me vete edhe përbuzjen naive që i bëhej kohëve të fundit rreth hobit të tij. Nga shënimet e gërmimeve të Atit, për arkeologët e ditëve tona duket të jenë të rëndësisë së veçantë çitja në dritë e ngjajshmërisë së historisë (elementeve kulurore) së këtyre trojeve me trojet etruske (Hetruskët e lashtë).

[redakto] Ati dhe vllanznia
Edhe pas tronditjes së fundit që iu deshtë ta pranonte më 14 mars të vitit 1920, Ati me shprehjen e tij vllaznia ja arriti që të zbatojë me besnikëri mësimet nga profesioni i tij si teolog dhe me po aq besnikëri të i shërbej popullit për të cilin ishte caktuar. Ishte kjo shprehje simbolike e cila siç duket paraqetë aftësin e tij gjatë gjithë jetës, që nga koha kur e thërrisnin Hilë, aftësi e cila mund të përfshihet me një shprehje zbatimi pa hile i mësimeve teologjike. Veti kjo e cila edhe kundërshtarët më të mëdhenjë të mësimeve mbi Zotin para emrit të tij i çarmatosi për mëse 40 vjetë sa ishin në sundim.[10] Ati e tha shprehjen kur Nënë Tereza ishte 10 vjeçare dhe ende quhej Anjezë Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, por edukohej në frymën, siç ishte edukuar Hila në frymën e lidhjes shqiptare të Prizrenit e arsimohej në gjuhë të hujë. Si do që të jetë, rezulltat e frymës që kishte ngritur në këto troje të harruara, Ati nuk arriti të i shijojë[11] dhe mori me kënaqësi rrugën tek vllaznia e tij në Vlorë. Një tjetër nga këto troje që kishte nxitur edukaten e lidhjes, vite më parë iu kishte lutur sulltanit që të mos e provonte, se "o do tradhëtoj Atdhenë o ty" - fryma e lidhjes kishte kryer me sukses misionin e saj dhe përhapej gjithë andej nga hapeshin shkollat shqipe.

Për shkak të problemeve të organizimit të udhëtimit për në Vlorë, Ati mbeti mbet pa e parë Elbasanin, dhe u ngujua për disa ditë në Durrës nga ku shkoi për vizit në Tiranë. Më 21 prill 1920, Ati mbërrin në Vlorë, ku si duket nuk pritet mirë nga autoritete italiane të vendosura aty. Sapo mbërriu aty, Ati kërkoi tërheqjen e ushtrisë italiane nga objektet fetare. Mirëpo si duket aty i mbeti kapelani apo siç e quante Ati, "ngatrestari". Pas refuzimit të zbatimit të detyrës pa largimin e ngatrestarit filluan fërkimet jo vetëm me fançeskanët në Shkodër por edhe me kryepeshkopin e Durrësit. Kryepeshkopi Bianki nuk i dërgonte lejen për ushtrimin e detyrës ndërsa, Shkodra i vononte rrogën. Përundër këtyre fërkimeve me institucionet, Ati befasohet me pritjen që i bënë populli i Vlorës, por jo vetëm më këtë. Përderi sa Ati përpiçej të hapte shkollen shqipe me ndihmen e popullit, komanda ushtarake e Vlorës ankohej për të në Vatikan, si për një personë të pa durueshëm.

Gjatë kohës së çlirimit të Vlorës, Ati mbledhë shënime mbi lëvizjet e armatosura dhe shpirtërore të kryegritësve të cilat i artikullon nëpërmjet metodave aktuale të kohës siç ishte publikimi i vjershave. Si duket artikullimi i till, Atit i kushtojë me transferimin e tij si Rubik i Mirditës, pas tetë muajsh (deri nëntor 1920) shërbimi në Vlorë. Në Rubik Ati kthehej pas 20 viteve, dhe aty e priste ndikimi i feudalistëve të vjetër. Aty shkroi punimin "Sebasti n'Arbeni apo n'Armeni" i cili ju botua më 1921. Si duket në këtë punim Ati ishte thelluar rreth çështjes të ashtuquajtur Sapajtë. Gjatë qëndrimit aty, Atit i vijnë kërkesa nga studies për të dhëna rreth disa fjalëve. Në anën tjetër nga qendra e françeskanëve në Shkodër, i vinin akuza për hajni gjatë shërbimit në Vlorë. Këtyre akuzave iu përgjegjë me shpjegimet që atje kishte qëndruar edhe pa ngrënë dhe se qendra nuk i kishte mbuluar shpenzimet e udhtimit nga Shkodra në Vlorë dhe nga Vlora në Shkodër.

[redakto] Tituj të veprave
Dashtunia e Atdheut (1901 - dram)
Shqiptari ngadhnjyes (1904)
Princi i Dibrave apo Mojs Golemi (1904)
Mënera e Prezës (1902)
Përkrenarja e Skënderbeut
Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit (Shkodër, 1933)
[redakto] Mirënjohjet
Medalja e Artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit Kosovë
Monumenti i Atë Shtjefën Gjeçovit
[redakto] Shih edhe

----------


## fegi

2. Andon KRYEZIU (1796-1865) lindi në ishullin e Hidrës më 1796. Familja e tij kishte ardhur në ishull në shekullin XVII. Rrënjët e fisit të Kryezinjve gjenden në fshatin arvanitas Krieza të Eubesë jugore. Qysh në fillim të luftës së 1821 luftoi gjithnjë në vijën e parë dhe si dorë e djathtë e admiral Andrea Miauli. Më 1836 bëhet ministër i Marinës detare greke,më vonë bëhet krye kujdestar i oborrit të mbretit Otton dhe zgjidhet kryeministër në 1842-1844, dhe në vitin1849-1854. Gjatë periudhës që ishte kryeministër zgjidhi problemin e madh kishtar të asaj kohe me shpalljen e Kishës Autoqefale Greke më 1850 duke e shkëputur përgjithmonë nga qendra e fesë ortodokse në Stamboll. Ishte i pari njeri që u bë nënadmiral i Marinës greke dhe u caktua adjutant i mbretit Gjeorgjit të parë të Greqisë. Vdiq më 1865 në Athinë dhe u varros me nderime të veçanta të mëdha.

----------


## fegi

Andrea Kryeziu (1813-1880)

Lindi në ishullin e Hidrës. Për pikturë studioi në Paris. Dhe kur u kthye në Greqi, u emërua mësues i vizatimit në gjimnazin Ermupoli në ishullin e Siros. Vepra të këtij piktori ka në Galerinë Kombëtare Greke, në Galerinë e Patrës dhe në koleksione private. Nga veprat më me vlerë të Andrea Kryeziut janë Kapedani nga Psara, Mbërritja e mbretit Gjeorgjio në Greqi dhe mjaftë tablo me tema detare, dhe portrete. Andrea Kryeziu vjen nga familje e shquara që i kanë dhënë shumë pavarësisë së Greqisë dhe kanë qenë aktiv në jetën politike të Greqisë. Fisi Kryeziu janë arvanitas dhe për herë të parë me dokumente të shkruara i ndeshim në shek. XVII në ishullin e Hidrës. Por sipas gojëdhënave, ata kanë ardhur në Greqi nga viset shqiptare të Kosovës. Edhe sot e kësaj dite në Kosovë ndeshim mbiemrin Kryeziu i cili i përket mbiemrave të kuptimit në gjuhën shqipe, pra fjala Kryeziu apo Kriezis nuk ka kuptim në gjuhën greke. Valët e mëdha të mërgimit të arbërve nga pushtimi i tokave të tyre në veri nga sllavët dhe më vonë nga osmanët turq bënë që edhe fisi i Kryezive të shpërngulen dhe të vendosën në Greqi si shumë familje të mëdha arbëreshe që ngulimet e para në dokumentet historike i ndeshim nga shek. XIII. Në shek. XV-XVI mendohet që arbëreshët u vendosën në masë të madhe në ishullin e Hidrës. Gojëdhënat flasin se shumica e këtyre arbëreshëve që nga grekët u quajtën arvanitas vinin nga Morea, Eubea, Çamëria (Parga, Suli, Arta), Vlora, Himara, etj., pas humbjes së Venedikasve në luftën 1714-1718 kundër turqve që e fituan këtë luftë. Mundet që Kryezitë ti kenë rrënjët nga Kosova dhe duhet të kenë qenë ushtarë në gardën e Skënderbeut dhe mbase pas vdekjes së tij ashtu si qindra ushtarë të cilët me familjet e tyre u shpërngulën në viset e tjera të banuar nga shqiptarët, ndoshta edhe Kryezitë për tu shpëtuar masakrave sllave dhe turke të kenë mërguar në tokat shqiptare që sot janë të Greqisë. Si fillim mundet të jenë vendosur në Sul, Eube dhe përfundimisht me dëshmi të shkruara i ndeshim që u ngulën nga shek. XVII në ujdhesën e Hidrës. Pra, Kryezitë nuk kanë ardhur në Hidra nga toka e tyre amë, por nga Eubea Jugore. Kryezitë u morën në përgjithësi me tregti detare që në fillim të shek. XVII e në vazhdim. Sipas dokumenteve, Dede Kryeziut u zu rob nga piratët në Kretë, ku aty mësoi teknikën detare dhe këtë teknikë e solli në ishullin e Hidrës. Në shek. XVIII kemi Mihal Kryeziun, i cili ishte tregtar dhe kapiten anije dhe solli nga Venediku hartat e para detare dhe busullat. Familja Kryeziu kishte në pronësi të saj anije të vogla dhe të mëdha. Pra, bëhet fjalë për një nga familjet e mëdha dhe të pasura arvanitasve të ishullit Hidrës. Në vitin 1781 Dimitri Kryeziu ishte sekretar i drejtorisë së Hidrës. Ai kishte shtatë djem, të cilët drejtoni shtatë anije të mëdha. Dy nga djemtë e Dimitër Kryeziut u vranë në Revolucionin e 1821. Pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Greqisë Kryezitë u morën edhe me politikë. Një nga Kryezitë që pati karrierë të suksesshme në politikë ishte Andon Kryeziu, nipi i Dimitrit. Ai, më 1836 bëhet ministër i Marinës detare greke, më vonë bëhet krye kujdestar i oborrit të mbretit Otton dhe zgjidhet kryeministër më 1842-1844, dhe në vitin 1849-1854

----------


## fegi

Levizja clirimtare "Kryeziu ne rrjedhat e Luftes se Dyte' Boterore"



Prishtine, me 23 shtato 2006.
Sesioni shkencor ne sallen e konferencave ne "Grand Hotel Prishtina", me teme: "Levizja clirimtare "Kryeziu ne rrjedhat e Luftes se Dyte' Boterore" Ministri Leskaj ne Kosove: "U kemi shume borxhe Kryezijve Historiane nga Shqiperia e Kosova, duke i kaluar ne siten e historise dokumentet autentike dhe te besueshme te arkivave jo vetem shqiptare, por edhe jugosllave e angleze, sollen kendveshtrimet e tyre perfiguren dhe kontributin e Kryezinjve pergjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Ndonese jo historian, por duke lexuar historine e vendit te tij, duke qene prezent, digkatha edhe ministri i Kultures, Bujar Leskaj. Duke cituar doku-mente e botime te ndryshme te historianeve ne ze jo vetem shqiptare, Leskaj e per-fundoi fjalen e tij mes pershendetjes dhe referatit, duke u shprehur se: "Te gjithe ne u kemi borxh Kryezinjve, te gjithe ne i kemi borxh levizjes se tyre pergjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore". Ndersa Uran Butka, qe ne fillim te fjales se tij u shpreh se: "Levizja "Kryeziu" eshte nje nga levizjet me te rendesishme glirimtare te popullit shqiptar perg¬jate Luftes se Dyte Boterore", duke e cilesuar me tej si levizjen e rezistences sh¬qiptare kunder nazifashizmit.
Ne fjalen e tij, organizatori i ketij aktiviteti, prof. Uran Butka beri nej pershkrim levizjes se Kryezinjve, duke e konsideruar Levizjen "Kryeziu" eshte nje nga levizjet me te rendesishme glirimtare te popullit shqiptar pergjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Ajo eshte nje levizje e rezistences shqiptare kunder pushtuesve nazifashiste, e cila e ka fillesen qysh ne vitin 1939, pas okupacionit italian si nje reagim kunder ketij pushti-mi. Per organizimin e kryengritjes kunder pushtimit italian, vellezerit Hasan, Gani dhe Said Kryeziu organizuan rezistencen dhe me pas edhe kryengritjen e armatosur. Ata vepruan ne Shqiperi e ne Kosove, kryesisht ne malesine e Gjakoves. Lideri kryesor i levizjes, njekohesisht edhe komandant i forcave te armatosura luftarake ishte Gani Kryeziu, i percaktuar si i tille qysh ne vitin 1940, ne mbledhjen qe u be me emigrantet ne Sarajeve. Shtrati dhe shpirti i kesaj levizjeje ishte Hasan Kryeziu, ideator koordina-tor ishte Said Kryeziu. Luftetaret qene nga e gjithe Malesia e Gjakoves dhe me gjere, nderkohe qe baza e qendres ishte krahina e Bytygit. Levizja "Kryeziu" eshte nje levizje glirimtare, pasi u luftua per glirimin nga gdo pushtues. Veprimtaria kryesore e tyre qe pergjate viteve 1941 -1942 dhe u perqendrua ne propaganden antiitaliane, ne regjistrimin e luftetareve neper geta dhe ne aksionet ushtarake kunder pushtueseve italiane. Pr-ijesit kryezinj mblodhen shume shpejt me teper se 1000 luftetare dhe sulmuan disa here, duke u bere rrezik serioze per ta, kur u pergatiten per te goditur italianet ne Sh-koder. Shqiperia dhe pjesa me e madhe e Kosoves ishte pushtuar nga Italia dhe kokat e kryezinjve kerkoheshin me shperblime te medha. Tre vellezerit u arrestuan nga gjer¬manet, te cilet me pas i internuan ne kampin e perqendrimit ne Zemun. Me pas ata iu dorezuan autoriteteve italiane dhe ne qershor te vitit 1942 u internuan ne Ventone te Italise. Levizja "Kryeziu" mori dimensione me te medha, kur u kthye nga internimi Hasan Kryeziu, ne veren e vitit 1943, qe pergatiti shtratin e levizjes dhe ne ditet e para te janarit, ne vitin 1944, edhe Gani e Said Kryeziu tok me intelektualin Llazar Fundo, i cili u inkua-drua ne forcat e Kryezinjve. Kjo levizje doli si faktor i luftes per glirim ne fillim te vitit 1944, kur Kryezinjte me 300 luftetare neTropoje, ne fshatrat Dege e Gege-Hysen dhe Berishe e Tplan ku u mbeshteten gjeresisht nga malesoret liridashes dhe bene organizimin e plotesimin e luftetareve nga GjakovaeTropoja, Bytygi, Gashi, Krasniqjaetj., duke arritur afersisht 300-400 vete, por ne kohen e duhur ishin te gatshem te ngrinin gjithe' kon-tingjentet e luftetareve, sig ndodhi ne betejen e clirimit te Gjakoves, ku ata angazhuan rreth 4000 luftetare, sipas raportimit te majorit britanik Simkoks, qe kishte marre vete pjese ne kete beteje.
Levizja "Kryeziu" qendronte jashte vorbulles se luftes civile ne Shqiperi dhe vazhdon-te luften kunder gjermaneve. Jane te dokumentuara lufterat e tyre ne bjeshken e Bytycit, Pacit, Kepnekut, Zogajt, Zherkes, Vagones, Qerretit, Junikut dhe beteja per glirimin e Gjakoves 10-16 shtator 1944. Jane te dokumentuara lufterat e forcave te tyre kunder pushtuesve gjermane te perroi i Itisit ne Pac (13.05.1944), ku u plagosen dy luftetare te cetes, lufta ne bjeshken e Bytycit me 17.08.1944, ku u vrane kater oficere gjermane dhe u zune rober 9 ushtare te tjere gjermane; ne Corraj mbeti i vrare nje luftetar i Kryezinjve dhe 4 te tjere mbeten te plagosur. Jane gjithashtu te njohura e te pasqyruara ne doku-mentet e arkivave shqiptare e te huaja betejat e forcave te komanduara nga Gani Krye¬ziu, me 19-20 gusht 1944, ne minierat e kromit qe shfrytezoheshin e ruheshin nga gjer¬manet ne Zogaj, Kam dhe Kepnek, ku Ganiu liroi edhe 200 punetore-rober serbe, te cilet iu bashkuan forcave nacionalclirimtarejugosllave.
Britaniku Simkoks thekson nje tipar themelor njerezor te Gani Kryeziut dhe te Levizjes "Kryeziu": "Une mund te them, se Gani Kryeziu tere kohen ka qene ne gjendje te ndih-monte viktimat e fashizmit dhe nazizmit, pa marre parasysh besimin fetar, kombin apo drejtimin politik te tyre ne lufte kunder armikut te perbashket. Beteja me e madhe e Kryezinjve kunder forcave gjermane per glirimin e qytetit te Gjakoves eshte zhvilluar nga datat 10 deri me 16 shtator 1944. Komandant Ganiu i ndau forcat e tij ne 2 pjese, per te zene pozicionet e fortifikuara te gjermaneve ne qafat e Zogajve dhe te Prushit, pika te forta mbrojtese te Gjakoves. Ne daten 11 shtator 1944, Ganiu sulmoi ne drejtim te fshatit Zogaj dhe i zmbrapsi gjermanet nga pozicionet e tyre, ndersa Hasan Kryeziu me forcat e tjera zune forttfikatat e Prushit, duke i thyer gjermanet qe u terhoqen per ne qytet. Te dy pjeset e luftetareve u bashkuan ne fushe ne agim te 12 shtatorit dhe vazhduan mesymjen drejt Gjakoves. Britaniku Simkoks qe luftonte trimerisht me shqiptaret u plagos. Ne kete lufte, sipas njoftimeve te Komandes se Xhandarmerise Shqiptare, mbeten te vrare 170 luftetare nga geta e Gani Kryeziut. Ndersa sipas dokumenteve jugosllave, u vrane mbi 200 njerez me rastin e sulmit mbi Gjakove.
R. Hi'lbert nenvijezon se: "Vellezerit Kryeziu ishin te vetmit nacionaliste ne Shqiperine e kohes se luftes, qe ishin kapur me gjithe zemer pas idese per ta ndertuar Shqiperine e ardhme, duke luftuar kunder gjermaneve.
Levizja "Kryeziu" i pati vazhdimisht kontaktet, mbeshtetjen kryesore dhe koordinimin me aleatet e medhenj perendimore, veganerisht me britaniket, nepermjet perfaqesuesve te tyre: Emer, Hill, Kemp, Maklin, Smith, Simkoks etj. Interesimi i atasheut per geshtjet e propagandas dhe shtypit ne legaten britanike ne Beograd, Xhuliano Emerit, per Shqiperine dhe nepermjet tij edhe i Anglise per Shqiperine, nis me kontaktin e tij me Gani e Said Kryeziun ne Beograd. Ne fillim te vitit 1940, nepermjet Emerit e mandej te nenkolonel Oklej Hillit dhe kolonelit Sterling, u arrit nje bashkepunim midis sipermar-resve kryesore te rezistences shqiptare me emrin "Fronti i Bashkuar", ku nuk mun-gonte as krahu i djathte (A. Kupi), as qendra (G. Kryeziu), as krahu i majte (M. Gjin-ishi). Interesi politik dhe kombetar synonte veprimin gjitheshqiptar dhe luften per clir-imin nga okupatoret, kerkonte bashkepunim me fituesit e Luftes se' Dyte Boterore e jo me humbesit dhe orientimin nga perendimi, per sigurimin e nje jete kombetare, e nje te ardhme demokratike pas lufte dhe jo orientimin nga lindja, nga skllavokomunizmi, qe perbente serish nje rrezik shume te madh per Kosoven dhe ceshtjen tone ko¬mbetare. Kete politike e kishin bere te tyren dhe e ndoqen deri ne fund Kryezinjte.
Britaniku Peter Kemp ra ne kontakt ne Malesine e Gjakoves me Kryezinjte, se pari me Hasanin, si ish-prefekt i Krumes dhe deputet i Parlamentit te pare shqiptar ne viti 1925, i terhequr ne jeten private pas largimit nga Shqiperia. "Ai mbante marredhenie te mira me te gjitha palet politike shqiptare. Njihej qe i respektonte aleatet dhe siguroi qe mund te mbeshteteshin ne perkrahjen e tij", nenvijezon Kemp.
"Hasan Kryeziu organizoi takime te misionit anglez me nacionalistet: prof. Selman Rizen, Ejup Binakun, Xhevat Kryeziun etj., si edhe drejtues te Levizjes Nacionalclir-imtare".
Ne fillim te qershorit, Kryezinjte u takuan me misionin britanik me ne krye B. Maklin dhe oficere madhore Emer, Smajl, Herr, Nil etj., qe kishin bere nje inkursion neper Shqiperine e Veriut, per te bashkuar kreret e saj ne luften kunder gjermaneve dhe per te organizuar ne veri kryengritjen e pergjithshme kunder tyre. "Ganiu sapo kishte pa-sur nje perleshje me gjermanet, e treta ne keto javet e fundit", shkruan Xh. Emeri...
Nderkohe, Ganiu u dha me vete per disa muaj me radhe Saidin, per te ndihmuar ne Dsedimet dhe bashkepunimin qe ata do te ndermerrnin me Abaz Kupin e kreret e veriut. Te te jete ky nje peng i vullnetit tim te mire", iu tha ai britanikeve, ndersa prijesve dhe liftetareve te tjere qe asistuan ne bisedimet iu drejtua me fjalet: "Une i jap besen Britanise se Madhe, por perpjekjet e mia nuk mund te jene te mjaftueshme pa ju. Nese doni qe shqiperia te shpetohet, atehere secili prej jush duhet te plotesoje deshiren e vet".

----------


## drifilon

> Përgëzime Brari për këtë temë të goditur!
> 
> Unë desha të shtoja se mbiemri KRYEZIU është shumë i përhapur ndër Arvanitët e Greqisë, kuptohet që ata e kanë bërë Kriezis por e rrënja e mbiemrit të tyre është pikërisht kjo fjalë Kryeziu. Unë nuk kam informacion në qoftë se ata kanë lidhje me Kryeziun e Pukës apo jo



Nje ndere kryeministrate me te famshem te greqise ka qene pikerishte i fisite Kryeziu Arvanaitasi  Antonios Kriezis-iu









> Antonios Kriezis
> 
> 
> Portrait von Antonios Kriezis
> Antonios Kriezis (griechisch: Αντώνιος Κριεζής) (* 1796 in Troizen;  1865 in Athen) war ein griechischer Politiker und ehemaliger Ministerpräsident.
> Kriezis entstammte einer angesehenen arvanitischen Familie von der Insel Hydra. Während des Griechischen Unabhängigkeitskrieges von 1821 diente er in der Marine und nahm an den Seeschlachten von Samos und Spetses teil. 1825 legte er zusammen mit Konstantinos Kanaris Feuer auf einem ägyptischen Schiff im Hafen von Alexandria. 1828 wurde er von Gouverneur Ioannis Kapodistrias zum Kommodore eines Marinegeschwaders ernannt. In diesem Amt eroberte er Vonitsa in der heutigen Präfektur Ätolien-Akarnanien von den osmanischen Besatzern.
> 1836 wurde er von König Otto I. zum Marineminister ernannt. Von August 1841 bis zu den Aufständen vom 3. September 1843 war er unter diesem de facto auch Präsident des Ministerialrates auch wenn der König dieses Amt offiziell selbst bekleidete.
> Vom 24. Dezember 1849 bis zum 28. Mai 1854 war er schließlich Ministerpräsident einer bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt außergewöhnlich langjährigen und stabilen Regierung.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Ceno Bej Kryeziu ishte anëtar i partis radikale serbe që për kryetar kishte Nikolla pashiqin. Po ashtu edhe Gani Beu ishte anëtar i të njejtës parti. Për të bërë krahasimin është njësoj sikur në kohën kur shqiptarët në Kosovë kishin partin e tyre LDK-ën dhe e cila me asgjë nuk rrezikonte serbin por megjithatë shqiptarët rreshtoheshin në këtë parti ndersa kishte edhe nga ata si Halit ternavca e disa të tjerë që bënin pjesë në partin e Millosheviqit.
 E njejta gjë ka qenë me Ceno Bej Kryeziun i cili megjithëse në Kosovë ishte partia e njohur me emrin " XheMIJETI" parti që njihte krajlin dhe që kishte deputet në Beograd- Ceno Bej Kryeziu ishte bë anëtar jo i Xhemijetit por i Partis Radikale Serbe!
 Së bashku me Pashiqin dhe me Zogun pregaditen likuidimin e Bajram Currit. Në faktë ekzistonte një marrëveshje në mes Zogut dhe pashiqit që të gjithë atyre që kërkonin strehim në Shqiperi dhe që ndiqeshin nga Serbia të mos u jepnin strehim sikurse që me një nen të kushtetutes së vitit 1928 shenohet kjo gjë, që mbetet si turpi më i madh i zogut!
 Ceno bej Kryeziu dhe Gani Bej Kryeziu kanë qenë pro Krajlit të Serbis dhe serbofil të devotshëm!
 Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore meqë kishin ra si viktima të Komunizmit janë bë përpjekje në emër të luftës kundra komunizmit që t'i bëjnë patriot. Por nga komunizmi kanë pësuar edhe Drazha Mihajloviqi dhe të tjerë të ngjashëm si ata.
 Askush nuk i mban mend me asgjë Kryezinjtë e Gjakovës para Luftës së Dytë Botërore të kenë bërë një të vetmen gjë kundra Serbisë!
Ata ishin be^snik të mëdhaj të Krajlit porsi Rrahman Morina i Millosheviqit!

----------


## Falco115

> Ceno Bej Kryeziu ishte anëtar i partis radikale serbe që për kryetar kishte Nikolla pashiqin. Po ashtu edhe Gani Beu ishte anëtar i të njejtës parti. Për të bërë krahasimin është njësoj sikur në kohën kur shqiptarët në Kosovë kishin partin e tyre LDK-ën dhe e cila me asgjë nuk rrezikonte serbin por megjithatë shqiptarët rreshtoheshin në këtë parti ndersa kishte edhe nga ata si Halit ternavca e disa të tjerë që bënin pjesë në partin e Millosheviqit.
>  E njejta gjë ka qenë me Ceno Bej Kryeziun i cili megjithëse në Kosovë ishte partia e njohur me emrin " XheMIJETI" parti që njihte krajlin dhe që kishte deputet në Beograd- Ceno Bej Kryeziu ishte bë anëtar jo i Xhemijetit por i Partis Radikale Serbe!
>  Së bashku me Pashiqin dhe me Zogun pregaditen likuidimin e Bajram Currit. Në faktë ekzistonte një marrëveshje në mes Zogut dhe pashiqit që të gjithë atyre që kërkonin strehim në Shqiperi dhe që ndiqeshin nga Serbia të mos u jepnin strehim sikurse që me një nen të kushtetutes së vitit 1928 shenohet kjo gjë, që mbetet si turpi më i madh i zogut!
>  Ceno bej Kryeziu dhe Gani Bej Kryeziu kanë qenë pro Krajlit të Serbis dhe serbofil të devotshëm!
>  Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore meqë kishin ra si viktima të Komunizmit janë bë përpjekje në emër të luftës kundra komunizmit që t'i bëjnë patriot. Por nga komunizmi kanë pësuar edhe Drazha Mihajloviqi dhe të tjerë të ngjashëm si ata.
>  Askush nuk i mban mend me asgjë Kryezinjtë e Gjakovës para Luftës së Dytë Botërore të kenë bërë një të vetmen gjë kundra Serbisë!
> Ata ishin be^snik të mëdhaj të Krajlit porsi Rrahman Morina i Millosheviqit!


Nuk do te pajtohesha me ty vetem per ate krahasimin qe e bere me LDK -ne,,,perndryshe gjerat tjera i ke then aq bukur e me plotni sa qe cdo postim pas keti eshte i kote, te kisha kompetence ketu do e mbyllja temen haha.

----------


## fegi

Zef Kryeziu(i Vogel)
Ndrec Kryeziu ushtar i Bajram Currit.
(188? 198?)

----------


## Preng Sherri

Meqë është përmendur në artikullin e më lartëm Zefi i Vogël, që padyshim ishte një patriot i kohës do t'bëj një sqarim për një rrethanë që i vishet zefit të Vogël e që në faktë se ka bë ay atë gjëmë.
 Gjatë viteve 1912-1915 serbët kishin bërë represalje të mëdha në popullsin shqiptare si në atë muslimane po ashtu edhe në atë të krishtere; bile këta të krishterët serbët i detyronin me dhunë që të kalonin në krishterë ortodoks. pasi që kundershtonte këtë gjë vranë edhe Luigj Palajn në janosh të Gjakovës.
 Represaljeve serbe s'mund tu shpëtonte as fshati Fshaj i Gjakovës sepse " sipas dëshmive të gjerëtanishme" Zefi i Vogël atje e vret sekretarin e prefektit të qytetit ( një serbë), vetëm e vetëm pse në rrugë e sipër ai qenka kthyer në shtëpinë e myftarit të këtij fshati ( ky serbi i vrarë pra).
  ky sekretari i prefektit të qytetit e që ishte serbë provoi të dhunonte nusen e ZEF DODë Përgjinit.
 Pra ai nuk ishte vrarë pse paska kthyer në shtepinë e myftarit të fshatit por përshkakë të tentim dhunimit.
 Dhe vrasjen e tij ia përshkruan Zefit të Vogël por Zefi nuk e kishte vrarë atë.
 Zyrtarin serb e kishte vrarë *PJEtër Çeli* që kishte dëgjuar britmën e femrës së pambrojtur. Aty ay i del në ndihmë dhe e vret serbin dhunues.
 Për shkakë të kësaj vrasje serbet kishin nis një ekspedit ndëshkuese që përlau jo vetëm fshatin Fshaj po edhe Smaçin, Bishtazhinin dhe disa fshatra tjera të  të rrethit të Gjakovës.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Te njerezishem !!*
*Krenare me veten !!*
*Te pazevendesueshem !!*

----------

